# looking for bear bruin hunter info



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

hey guys new here and to archery . last fall i traded a knife and a gameboy sp to a pawn shop for a bear bruin hunter all set up with a 6 shot kwikie kwiver and a hard case . its set at 65# and 30 inch . shoots very nicely for a old bow . info i am looking for is dates that this bow was built and some specs .


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

If you could post a pic of your bruin it would help. Bear produced a bruin compound with laminated recurve style limbs in the late eighties. It had a 48" ata with 50/60% let-off.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

i dont think its that old there is a copy write logo for illusion camo from 1990 on it . i have a pic i will attach to this post .


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

No..it's not that old. Your bow has the lower cable guard as well. I looked thru Bear 1991 & 1993 but did not see a bruin..sorry. Maybe someone here will have the info on it.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

thanks for looking , i hope someone has some info . it realy is a nice shooting bow realy smooth .


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Try contacting Bear Archery. They were able to send me information on a older Bear bow. They went out of there way to help..good company.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Just e-mail Bear. I needed some info on a magnum hunter, I was e-mailed the manuals in pdf form within a few hours.


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

cool i will drop them an email .


----------



## matthew_h (May 3, 2009)

i emailed bear and they sent me the manual for the bruin , not the bruin hunter . was very nice of them to try though seems to be a great company  .


----------

